# New Model Browning A-5 shotgun



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I know the old A-5 is very popular

But I'm interested in the new model A-5



anyone have one of the browning new model A-5's 

any comments, likes , dislikes ?


http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/finder.asp?f1=029B


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Why not get the original ? There's a new old stock one for sale on the other forum for $1,000. That's $400 less than the new one and you'll have an original instead of a copy.
I thought about it myself but I already have two.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

you would have to handle them both to see and feel....for a light,quick gun for bird hunting the new A-5 feels really well balanced and quick to point and get on target
plus it's inertia action rather than gas operrated

$1000 sounds high to me for an A-5 browning
it must be in very good condition
is it a 12 or 20 ga ?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Nat said:


> I know the old A-5 is very popular
> 
> But I'm interested in the new model A-5
> 
> ...


07-30-2013, 07:57 PM #1 
*DaBreeze* 

View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
Add as Contact 
Send Email 









 
12 GA







 Join Date Sep 2012 Location Gulf Breeze, FL Posts 691 

*Browning A5 hunter 30" like new FS Gulf Breeze, FL *
I have a like new 2012 Browning A5 hunter 30" Walnut added a Graco adjustable buttplate and a kick ezz recoil pads. Also included an extra set of 5 Invector-ds choke tubes and a Briley skeet choke
$1200.00​ Last edited by DaBreeze; 07-30-2013 at 08:10 PM.​ We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
​


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nat said:


> you would have to handle them both to see and feel....for a light,quick gun for bird hunting the new A-5 feels really well balanced and quick to point and get on target
> plus it's inertia action rather than gas operrated
> 
> $1000 sounds high to me for an A-5 browning
> ...


The old A-5 is recoil operated, not gas. How that differs from Inertia operated, I have no idea.
The one I was referring to is new, never shot according to the ad but ya gotta do what makes you happy. It's a 12, if it was a 20 I would be on it.
I saw the new A5 in a Bass Pro ad for something like $1429.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

recoil and inertia are the same 

on what website can I find the the add ?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nat said:


> recoil and inertia are the same
> 
> on what website can I find the the add ?


I figured they were the same from what I have observed in my buddy's Benelli and my A5. 
It's on the Gulf Coast Gun Forum. Might have to go back a page or so.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

I just bought a new A5 30" and I love it. Smooth fast and light. I really like the Dura-touch on it too.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I just bought a used benelli super black eagle today for dirt cheap in comparison to the cost of a new one. Had i been in the market for a new gun i would probably have purchased the new A5. That gun shoulders like a dream! I know nothing of its reliability but from feel alone its one sweet piece.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

that's the reason I was considering getting one

never shouldered a gun before that felt that good to me !

so, I went ahead an bit the bullet

got the Hunter with a 28" barrel

didn't get out to shoot dove with it yet


----------

